# Sticky  How to interpret the data *READ ME FIRST*



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

1. First, read how to interpret the frequency response graphs:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1000

2. Next read how to interpret energy storage and why it's important:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30

3. Next read how to interpret distortion graphs and why it's important:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4

4. Next read how to interpret a Klippel measurement and why it's important:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1001

5. And it never hurts to understand what T/S parameters do for you:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32

I can't stress how important it is for you to come to your OWN conclusions about the data presented, and to really understand what the objective differences are between drivers and how the measurement technique impacts the results.

Good measurements don't tell the whole picture, but Imho you can't have a good driver without good measurements.


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't stress how important it is for you to come to your OWN conclusions about the data presented, and to really understand what the objective differences are between drivers and how the measurement technique impacts the results.

Good measurements don't tell the whole picture, but Imho you can't have a good driver without good measurements.[/QUOTE]

I agree!


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

> Oh, and note that I had one reply to the sticky I gave on FR/HD data... and that was from my friend who felt sorry for me because no one gave a **** enough to really reply to the thread.


I read a LOT more than I post... 

What really cooks my noodle is Geddes' investigation of distortion as a figure of merit but that is a whole 'nother can of worms.


----------



## cobra93 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have seen this type of information posted before, but I must admit, I wasn't sure how to read it or how to search for an explanation of what 
I"m looking at.

I haven't read through all of your links, but I will.

Now, maybe, I can use this information to my benefit.

Thanks for taking the time to educate me/us!


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH, npdang! Thank you for taking the time to educate us and not just referring the masses to "Use the search function"! 

I appreciate the 'old school' forum users such as yourself. You guys keep this forum from turning into the likes of the CA.com's of the webz.

I will definitely enjoy reading the info you have put forth. Thank you very much!!

- Scott


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, check out these pdf's. Very good and to the point regarding how to interpret Klippel measurements:
http://www.klippel.de/dm/?page=download&pid=73&fid=162

http://www.klippel.de/dm/?page=download&pid=73&fid=173


----------



## cobra93 (Dec 22, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Guys, check out these pdf's. Very good and to the point regarding how to interpret Klippel measurements:
> http://www.klippel.de/dm/?page=download&pid=73&fid=162
> 
> http://www.klippel.de/dm/?page=download&pid=73&fid=173


Thanks, I'll read these when I have more time.


----------

